

3D printed sofa,weighs just 2.5 kg but can hold up to 100 kg - dreamery
http://lessthunk.com/2015/06/03/3d-printed-sofaweighs-just-2-5-kg-but-can-hold-up-to-100-kg/

======
lessthunk
Looks cute.

